# Making a flatband frameless loop



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Ok, for now I am just seeking the accepted formula for measuring and cutting the band length as my frame hit thumb injury has to heal.
Fear of hand and finger hits, I have none as they are for me an accepted and experienced learning curve for this slingshot habit.

Is it 2x active band length plus several inches for the relaxed hand wrap plus pouch ties?

Thanks


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

You also use two pouches


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

The 7 extra inches seems little much to me there really is no exact method I have ever heard . It’s just make your rig do a dry run see if it feels right .if it feels lazy cut some off and try again . For me I use tubes my normal active is between 7 inch to 6.5 I would cut 18 inches see how that feels


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

Portboy said:


> For me I use tubes


A tube with a paracord sheath is perfect!


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I am a tube shooter with frameless. I shoot 1632 tubes with a 24-inch total Loop. That is a very light draw, and for me it works so if I hit myself it doesn't hurt as much and I just have to stand about 7m away to get a flat trajectory On Target. I do want to try flat band so I'm curious to see what others have to say in this topic.

Let us know how your frameless journey goes, always an adventure to be had!

Vince


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i usually use tubes and go with an 18 inch length-same reason as Portboy,


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Sweet! 
This guy feels the need to try it and tubes are where I wish to begin BUT..... my 1842 and 2040 are in the international snail-mail lag.
Definitely like the tube in paracord deal and have watched the "how to" on youtube.

At the moment my plan is wait a week then maybe start at 20" cut Snipersling 0.5 7mm wide for 9.5mm clay.

Cheers


----------



## karaolos (Jan 12, 2014)

I mostly use 1632 for frameless, but I also use flat bands.

I cut 0.45mm latex at 11mm strips for 9.5mm clay ammo. Easy draw, and it could be a bit wider actually. 7mm strips of 0.50mm latex may be a bit underpowered but that might be what you're looking for as a practice setup.

I prefer to cut two pieces of flat band instead the whole loop and use a frameless ring clip. It makes for an easier reload - less tangling to deal with.

I estimate my extra length to be a bit less than 10cm (or 4 inches) of total loop length. It depends how you choose to hold the loop (or extra pouch or ring) in your hand.

Frameless is awesome and very rewarding to get into. I hope you can avoid hand hits in the future...


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Karaolos, thanks kindly for those useful tips.

I estimated about 4" of extra band length to allow for the hand hold after watching Volp's youtube.....
*how to have more consistency in "frameless" "bareback" shooting*

BTW, I like your full butterfly style..... very interesting.


----------



## karaolos (Jan 12, 2014)

Whytey said:


> BTW, I like you full butterfly style..... very interesting.


Thank you! Maybe keep that for later in your frameless journey... it gets into PFS technique territory as well. Shooting 9.5mm clay underpowered is a good way to get started frameless in my opinion. I shot 2mm solid cord (super light draw) for my first few months. At least hand hits healed faster...


----------

